

"the Zune strategy": everything that's wrong at Microsoft - shawndumas
http://seekingalpha.com/article/270964-salesforce-com-s-ceo-discusses-q1-2012-results-earnings-call-transcript

======
shawndumas
"Our flagship, Sales Cloud, continued to crush the competition in the quarter.
Microsoft's desperate strategy of underfunding, pricing with undifferentiated
and highly proprietary products basically has had the same impact on our
business as the Windows tablet and Zune did against the iPad and iPod. We call
Microsoft's strategy, "the Zune strategy".

It's the concept that they can take a proprietary, undifferentiated offering
at a lower price and somehow make an impact on a high-value, highly
differentiated product that's loved by customers. Microsoft has not changed
our exceptional win rates or affected our average selling price with this Zune
strategy."

